# Possibly Stupid Coyote Question???



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

Alright, here it is. Coyotes have been known to mate with domestic dogs from time to time. What myself and some friends of mine are wondering is if you happened to have a dog in heat, and used her as a sort of "bait" in a sense, would that work for bringing coyotes in? 

Part 2, would it be legal?


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Part 1 - In theory, I don't see why not. They might just come in to check things out as much as "lookin' po' nub." :wink: 

Part 2 - Yes. Perfectly legal. Dogs have been used as decoys for years. Heck, you could have your pooch dolled up in a blonde wig, skimpy dress, fishnet stockings, and high heels, a la Bugs Bunny cartoons, and still be well within your rights. :mrgreen:


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

There are guys that actually train their labs for coyotes as bait dogs.
Males usually.
Yotes are very territorial and if they have another male dog around they will try to run them off well the point is you send your dog out a ways and train him to bring that yote back to you with the the little vermin right on his tail.
They get so wrapped up in chasing your dog they never realise your even there.
Dont personnally do this but I have a friend that does.
Works well.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

scattergunner said:


> Heck, you could have your pooch dolled up in a blonde wig, skimpy dress, fishnet stockings, and high heels, a la Bugs Bunny cartoons, and still be well within your rights. :mrgreen:


 :rotfl:


----------

